# Sat Nav



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

I would spend £30.00 on several maps - bought in the relevant countries. 

Forget SAt Nav - spend that money on other things. 

I guess many will disagree with me but.................there you have my thoughts. 

Rapide561



(OOOPS - this was meant to be a reply not a post! Silly old Rapide561)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I would have to agree with *Rapide561* although my Maps were cheaper (FREE) except the one I bought from Walmart's in the USA which cost the very large amount of $4.87 and allowed me to travel a total of 7,500 miles without getting lost once. JMO. :lol:


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I WAS firmly of the opinion that i didnt need any navigational assistance apart from a good road map and perhaps a compass.Most of the work was done the previous evening and the route posted on the Peugeot clip board thingy where i could see it. 
In four months Continental touring last year i lost my way once.I then sat down quietly with the Michelin and within two minutes was on my way again.

Shouted at the dog ,of course,for getting us lost.Does he care?

I think i will invest in GPS however if only to get me through the outskirts of fair sized towns.As old age begins to overtake me i find it stressful watching for road signs,gauging other driver's intentions and sometimes missing the hidden turning.

Still pondering......might well buy tt3 in France as i have no real need for UK mapping.

N


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

I have only just got satnav and so far have only used it in the UK.

So far I am very impressed - and would not go back to just maps (although I will not throw them away!)

two big benefits:

1. Sat nav tells you where you actually are, maps do not - they just tell you where you should be!

2. Sat nav tells you where to turn in advance (unlike my previous navigator who had a habit of telling me the road I wanted was the one I had just passed) and doesn't "nod off" at the critical moment!

(My wife does not use the computer so will not see this!!!!)

Rgds


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

My wife thinks her Garmin 2620 is brill  , it helps her so much with her job.It finds her hotels, restaurants (Mcdonald's me thinks 8O ) & petrol stations (including tel no's).
I bought this unit for her about a year ago now, it has more than paid us back.
We used this to travel to Italy (no maps) last year, never let us down.

IMHO a great buy :wink: 

Best Regards
Frank


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Sailor, I have used Sat Nav now for 18 months without having a cross word with it, and whats more my previous navigator hasn't complained one bit as she now doesn't have to wake up when I need to make a turn and got it wrong anyway. Whats more it has taken me all over Europe without misunderstanding one road sign.

PhilJ


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well Rapide your entitled to your views, I am sure there are many on here who thought like you until they decide to try one! I still keep my maps, just for the overview TomTom takes care of the detail. I'll settle for my GPS any day 
it makes for so much more relaxing driving. Money well spent in my book.

peedee


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi rapide561

famous ( well in our family anyway ) smifeeisms

why get a colour TV? it's only any good for snooker. 1970s

what's wrong with a boiler & spin dryer? 1970s

why do we want a dishwasher? it only takes a few minutes to wash up. 1980s

there's nothing wrong with a morris minor. you don't need synchromesh on 1st or flashing indicators. 1970s

satnav. used it a few years ago and it kept sending us 30 miles out of our way. 1990s

needless to say i wouldn't be without any of these miracles of the modern world now.

my satnav systems take me down roads i wouldn't dream of using from a map. i get off the beaten track and see villages & scenery i'd never have seen without good old 'flo' or 'queenie'.

if i don't like the look of a road i ignore flo's instructions and she recalculates within seconds and doesn't sulk :lol: 

i'm sure i'm not the only one who talks to my satnav. am i :?: 

what's yours called :?: 

mike


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We would not be without our sat nav either. Ours is called Doris and she has taken us safely to destinations in the U.K. France, Belgium and Germany.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> what's yours called


Ours is called 'thally twaffic' 'cos she has a lisp...

"At the roundabout - take the thecond ekthit"

apart from this little quirk though, its been great and we wouldn't be without it, particularly abroad.

pete.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I think mine might be a cross dresser his name is Tom however he has a female voice. Also displays MPH which is useful as speedo in KPH also have speed cams, Caravan club sites, vets, french passion sites loaded and low bridges. wouldnt be without it.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

After 35 years in khaki (I know, I know - how sad), I reckon I know as much about map reading as most and enjoy reading them. I have a bookshelf in my study full of them. However I'm a satnav man and so is my navigator who, apart from telling me to turn left and sticking her right arm out, has developed map reading skills I didn't know she had. 
Nonetheless, the satnav got us out of some pretty tricky situations last year and we enjoyed some fab villages and countryside which weren't even on the map and which we wouldn't have seen were it not for plonking "shortest route" into the satnav.
Wouldn't be without it. We know that it will take us right to the door whatever the time of day or night. As someone said above, the satnav tells you where you are, the map merely where you should be!


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*GPS & Maps*

Interesting thoughts here re: our decision, I like the idea that Satnav might take away/relieve some stress perhaps - the system which lists Vets, and campsites, french passion - have you added these or did you buy it with it, if so what one is it? (can I ask that).

I think our trip could be stressful enough at times without bad map reading. Looks like we may have to use some budget and get the SatNav.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Decision Made*

We are going to invest in a SatNav - been looking on ebay several good deals, but little apprehensive, so anyone know of any good deals about I'd be glad to hear about them.

Either going for the Garmin 2620 or Tom Tom 700 - observations.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody.
I was of the same mind as rapide561, what would I want a satnav for when you can have a map for a few quid. However I now have a tom tom 7oo which I received free from my mobile phone provider. It's the best thing since sliced bread in MHO. Not only satnav but bluetooth to your mobile phone and so many POI that you can down load. Plus the original navigator can get her sleepy head on and doze away the miles. I would not hesitate to recommend a Tom Tom 700. :lol:


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Takeflight

I have a Navman ICN550 where d'you get the France Passion sites from???


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Phil

You have to join France Passion for a modest fee ...you then get your guide book and 2006 window sticker.
The fee helps to keep the organization in place.Bit like MHF :wink: 
www.france-passion.com Watch it dont think it is a secure site for Credit Cards.You can print off a form and post a cheque.

Have used it for several years.Best way to buy your wine.

N


----------



## darrmont (Jan 30, 2006)

*Cheap option*

I travel a little in Europe and also throughout the UK but not that often so I decided I wanted a sat nav but not too expensive so I found a system at amotorhome show in Shepton Mallet for just over £100. The system is loaded on a laptop computer and can then be used in what ever vehicle you require.

I can let anyone have the contact for the firm if required.


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

We have just tried SatNav for the first time in France and it did really well. I was very sceptical about it around Paris and didn't always follow it's instructions. At one stage it wanted us to turn off the Autoroute to take the N20 through villages and towns. As we had set it for fastest route I was not tremendously impressed.
However I accept that it will always get you to your destination and it would certainly give the wife the confidence to drive long distances alone.
In summary, I would say that it is a very useful tool but I would not give up my maps.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Interesting*

We're going to go for a sat nav system and got some maps.

I like the Mio 269+ about £340 or 268+ about £250, but would then have to get the add ons maps for street level Europe. But still looking about for a good deal.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi philmccann
Left hand side MHF Downloads 

Cheers


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,
When we bought our Boxer based van a couple of years ago we decided to have the factory fitted sat nav which incorporates a phone(never used) a radio and a CD player which can only be used when the sat. nav. is switched off. This is positioned in place of the clip board /radio arrangement on the standard cab.
This has been a brilliant system, particularly useful when parking in a strange town you can zoom out and find exactly where you are in relation to other parts of the town.
However I have never seen another van with this unit fitted. All I see are add on's. 
Does anyone else have one ?. If so I would be interested to know.
Ours is called Sally by the way.

John


----------

